# House Training



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi ,
I am new here and would like to first introduce myself. We've had our cockapoo puppy for about a week. Her name is Zelda and is 9 weeks old now. She is my 2nd cockapoo, our first passed away about 1.5 years ago she was 17. 
Zelda is very cute but we are having some trouble with house training. We go outside with her at least every 2 hours but sometimes she'll be outside not pee but when we go back upstairs (we live in an apartment building) she'll pee inside. I always give her treats when she does go outside. My mom is starting to get a little frustrated with her. Does anyone have any tricks or wants to share how long it took for their puppy to understand that (s)he needs to go outside? Thanks for your help. I love this website very much and any help is very much appreciated. 

Best,
Zelda (and Carla)


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

cfriend said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am new here and would like to first introduce myself. We've had our cockapoo puppy for about a week. Her name is Zelda and is 9 weeks old now. She is my 2nd cockapoo, our first passed away about 1.5 years ago she was 17.
> 
> ...




Does she use a crate at all? Even though Lenny now doesn't like his crate I have to say it was invaluable in toilet training. I can safely say he was fully dry by about 12 weeks old as dogs don't like to mess their beds!
I think the key is just perseverance and lots of praise. Over the top praise...your neighbours might think you're crazy but the more praise the better! Some Poos just take longer than others but the rule of every time they wake up, every time they eat, every time they drink and any time they look a bit suspicious are good rules to go by! You will get there eventually don't give up hope! 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Emilylorna said:


> Does she use a crate at all?


Hi , 
Thanks for your reply! She does use a crate. She doesn't mind being in it during the night and she will sleep until about 7am, which is great, but she doesn't like her crate when we are awake (I guess) because she feels like she's missing out. We hate to keep her in there crying. So far it just doesn't seem like she's understanding us at all. Luckily she has the cutest face so we can't be mad at her  (I attached some pictures so you know what I'm talking about). I think we would be very happy if she was house trained by 12 weeks .


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

cfriend said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! She does use a crate. She doesn't mind being in it during the night and she will sleep until about 7am, which is great, but she doesn't like her crate when we are awake (I guess) because she feels like she's missing out. We hate to keep her in there crying. So far it just doesn't seem like she's understanding us at all. Luckily she has the cutest face so we can't be mad at her  (I attached some pictures so you know what I'm talking about). I think we would be very happy if she was house trained by 12 weeks .




She's gorgeous but only a baby at 9 weeks! She's still learning her new surroundings and it's all very overwhelming for her.
Lenny hated his crate during the day aswell! Some just don't like it at all and some love it. I think persevere with the crate if she's doing well at night with it just for the benefit of housetraining and also knowing she is safe if you need to leave her at all. If she is in the crate and crying do not go to her (aslong as your sure she's not crying for toilet!) as this will reinforce that crying gets your attentions. It will get better! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Emilylorna said:


> She's gorgeous but only a baby at 9 weeks! She's still learning her new surroundings and it's all very overwhelming for her.
> Lenny hated his crate during the day aswell! Some just don't like it at all and some love it. I think persevere with the crate if she's doing well at night with it just for the benefit of housetraining and also knowing she is safe if you need to leave her at all. If she is in the crate and crying do not go to her (aslong as your sure she's not crying for toilet!) as this will reinforce that crying gets your attentions. It will get better!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If your little pup is just 9 weeks old, she needs a little longer for her bladder to grow and for her brain to make the connection for full bladder = pee outside. As with us, some of our fur babies cotton on fast, others take longer. Just be calm and consistant and use appropriate sprays indoors so the same patch isn't used. Does she just run around outside? I found it useful to put mine on a lead. By restricting their curiosity ( not allowing them to run around and get distracted by noises, scents etc) actually helped to get them too perform outside. Obviously you are outside too, which allows you to monitor, and treat. Hope this helps. She will get there.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks!  
We keep her on lead when its bathroom time and take her off when its play time. She is still very little (both in age and weight) and has had a rough start with digestion issues and vet visits so we are trying to be extra patient. I think my mom was just surprised because she insists we house trained our first cockapoo in a week. I can't remember this because I was just 5 at the time


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think most of us have defective memories about past puppies! Plus maybe it was not winter time when you had your first cockapoo and so you were outside more?
I hope your pup is feeling much better... Dot had terrible tummy problems when we brought her home, but once that was sorted out it really did not take long to toilet train her. In the mean time if you cannot watch her - restrict her access to just one room, preferably with a hard easy clean floor.
Love to see some more pictures - she is gorgeous x


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Marzi said:


> I think most of us have defective memories about past puppies! Plus maybe it was not winter time when you had your first cockapoo and so you were outside more?
> I hope your pup is feeling much better... Dot had terrible tummy problems when we brought her home, but once that was sorted out it really did not take long to toilet train her. In the mean time if you cannot watch her - restrict her access to just one room, preferably with a hard easy clean floor.
> Love to see some more pictures - she is gorgeous x


It was fall when we got our first puppy and we still lived in a house with a big garden which made it much easier. Now we still have an outdoor area but need to take the elevator to get there. 
The vet thinks she might have had Giardia so she is getting some things to rebuild her digestive tract and I think she is feeling better. She getting special food and isn't pooping as much anymore. I think we made a big improvement today as my mom told me that she went to the door to tell her she needed to go but then peed there anyway . We have her restricted to one room at the moment. 
Otherwise she is really lovely puppy. Really high energy but thats what I wanted. I have attached some more pictures of her  .


----------

